# My First Soap Log



## Relle (Mar 2, 2011)

Here are my first soap piccies this time around -

http://i1082.photobucket.com/albums/j376/Relle22/IMG_0018-1.jpg[/IMG
[IMG]http://i1082.photobucket.com/albums/j376/Relle22/IMG_0021.jpg













Sorry they're so big. I'll do better next time.

Relle.


----------



## AmyW (Mar 2, 2011)

I'm impressed, those are gorgeous! 

Someday I'll do pretty soaps....  Until then I'll just drool over everyone else's. Good work!


----------



## Bubbles Galore (Mar 2, 2011)

I love those. Very pretty.  :wink:


----------



## Relle (Mar 2, 2011)

Thanks Amy and Jenny  , I'm reasonably happy with my first try, again. I will do better. I forgot to mention its a lavender EO and violet ultramarine.

Relle.


----------



## Dixie (Mar 2, 2011)

They look so pretty! Great job! congrats


----------



## Elly (Mar 2, 2011)

Very pretty soap


----------



## Leelalee (Mar 2, 2011)

Nice and springy!


----------



## KD (Mar 2, 2011)

Very pretty.  I love the fluffy tops.


----------



## tomara (Mar 2, 2011)

Ohh very nice looking.  Great tops too!!


----------



## JackiK (Mar 2, 2011)

Relle9 said:
			
		

> Thanks Amy and Jenny  , I'm reasonably happy with my first try again. I will do better. I forgot to mention its a lavender EO and violet ultramarine.
> 
> Relle.


 
I'm so happy to see how the violet ultramarine looks. I oredered blue and pink yesterday. 

Your soap looks absolutely wonderful. You did good!!


----------



## ewenique (Mar 2, 2011)

So pretty!  What's the scent?


----------



## soapbuddy (Mar 2, 2011)

Those are pretty!


----------



## Tabitha (Mar 2, 2011)

Looks great, love the tops!


----------



## dcornett (Mar 3, 2011)

reminds me of light fluffy clouds...very nice!


----------



## nattynoo (Mar 3, 2011)

Very pretty indeed. I like it alot.
Great colour with the ultramarine.


----------



## Relle (Mar 3, 2011)

Thank you for all your comments.

Jackik - I used the blue ultramarine the other day and put in a teaspoon and thought it looked too light, so decided to add some more - Wow, go easy on that colour its very strong. I'll try and post pics of it later. I have the pink but haven't tried it yet. Thinking of a white and pink together.

Ewenique its Lavender EO.

Leelalee we are at the end of summer here coming into Autumn.   I wish it was spring.

Relle.


----------



## dubnica (Mar 3, 2011)

Very nice job indeed.  I love the lavender..so nice.


----------



## TaoJonz (Mar 3, 2011)

love it!


----------



## Lynnz (Mar 3, 2011)

Mmmmmm decadent creamy soap...........Love it :0)


----------



## ToniD (Mar 4, 2011)

Oh, so pretty.   I like the colors--soft and gentle looking.


----------



## Dragonkaz (Mar 6, 2011)

Your soap looks beautiful!   Gorgeous colours!


----------

